# What Pokemon Make You LOL?



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm bringing this back because I liked it. =P

I think Stunky is hilarious because its face looks like a butt and its cry sounds like an old man farting. Hooray for potty humor!


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 15, 2008)

Castform looks like either a butt or boobs with a head attached to it.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 15, 2008)

Skunktank. Just cuz of the cry. XD


----------



## Peekachu (Aug 15, 2008)

Nosepass = Something that passes through the nose? Think about that for a moment...


----------



## Renteura (Aug 15, 2008)

Drifloon. :3

Don't ask why.


----------



## TwilightRealm (Aug 15, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Skunktank. Just cuz of the cry. XD


Oooh, just try putting the cry in slow motion! That kills!

Anyway, urm. Mudkip.
Mudkip 1: Mud!
Mudkip2: Kip! etc.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 15, 2008)

Slowpoke.

If you don't know why leave the Internet please.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 15, 2008)

Treechu said:


> Slowpoke.
> 
> If you don't know why leave the Internet please.


Is your avatar a Ditto spy?

Anyway, I guess Smoochum's animation made me laugh. Can't remeber what Jynx's one looks like, but I remember laughing at Smoochum.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 15, 2008)

Drifloon makes me laugh because its so cute.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 15, 2008)

Seedot! WHen I first got pokemon ruby I saw its name and I started to laugh my head off! (Don't ask why. I'm just stupid)

Slaking's pose loks like he is picking his nose

Machop's pose looks like he is making an armpit fart

And Lickylicky's cry sounds like he is well... Licking somone


----------



## Treechu (Aug 15, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Is your avatar a Ditto spy?
> 
> Anyway, I guess Smoochum's animation made me laugh. Can't remeber what Jynx's one looks like, but I remember laughing at Smoochum.


Mm-hm. Wch out, he might sap your sentry.


----------



## ShiningDarkness (Aug 15, 2008)

Drifloon, Nosepass, Probopass, Seedot, Wynaut, Wobbufet, Mudkip.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 15, 2008)

Dialga, Rayquaza, Shaymin, and Bronzor because of their crys!XDDD


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 17, 2008)

Bibarel because of the eyes!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 17, 2008)

PROBOPASS.


----------



## Wymsy (Aug 18, 2008)

It's so ridiculous that it's awesome.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 18, 2008)

Machamp's animation in D/P.
I laughed and then said it looked wrong.
heh heh


----------



## spaekle (Aug 19, 2008)

Budew when it uses Water Sport.

I'm immature. :(


----------



## FLICKxxOFF (Aug 19, 2008)

Bibarel... it's face makes it's look a big muddy coloured fart!!! I swear it! All poofed up like that....


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 19, 2008)

Lmao @ budew when it uses water sport
xDD
And skuntank's cry is priceless.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 19, 2008)

male gardevoir its wearing a dress! its a cross dresser :P and skuntanks cry funny ^-^ ^O^


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Palkia's head looks like a penis. How did Nintendo let that slip by? Oh well, just more to laugh about.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

firepoke4ever said:


> Palkia's head looks like a penis. How did Nintendo let that slip by? Oh well, just more to laugh about.


hahaha! thats true i've always thought that but never said anything...


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Drifloon makes me laugh because its so cute.


oh, yeah, me too! every time i see drifloon i either start laughing or saying "aww...so cute!!!".


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

skuntank's cry


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe I'm too sheltered, but why is Budew using Water Sport funny? If I make some connections, I can see it being really gross... Am I thinking of the same thing as you are?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 25, 2008)

Gastrodon. Its cry sounds like a baby eating a slushie.


----------



## Zehla (Aug 26, 2008)

Whenever Alakazam uses Energy Blast or Focus Blast, it seriously shoots out of his crotch. It always makes me laugh.

Carnivine looks like it can't stop laughing at something.

Croagunk is just. Special. XD.

Skuntank. Its cry. I can't train one because of its cry. I can't take it seriously. And I know its a good pokemon too. XD.

Dugtrio always looked like a pack of angry hotdogs to me.

Any of the baby pokemon. They're adorable. Painfully adorable. If I don't laugh, I'll explode from the cute.

When Absol uses flamethrower, it looks like he's shooting it out of his eye.

XD


----------



## spaekle (Aug 26, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Maybe I'm too sheltered, but why is Budew using Water Sport funny? If I make some connections, I can see it being really gross... Am I thinking of the same thing as you are?


Probably.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 26, 2008)

Bidoof, mostly because of GodzillaCO's videos of it being gay and wanting to conquer the world, on YouTube.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 26, 2008)

I AM AN ANGRY DANCING MEXICAN DUCK
WITH A PINEAPPLE SOMBRERO


----------

